

Introducing Brom.ly a Personal Concierge Mobile App - BmoreWire
http://mobtownlabs.com/post/8341979597/introducing-brom-ly

======
gregskipper
Thanks for the shout-out, Brian. Check us out @ <http://brom.ly>.

------
susanbgreen
Nice work @Bromly, solving the local events space in a cool way.

~~~
BmoreWire
Very enthusiastic.

------
cdanzig
+1

